# Liking The Gum Rubber



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I originally bought some 1/16 inch gum rubber from Simple Shot with the intention of using it for heavy applications like sling bow arrows . The first trial I did was cut some 1/2 inch straights and noticed it easily handles 1/2 steel . I generally shoot 3/8 ", 7/16 "steel and marbles so I considered testing some tapers for the lighter ammo . Given the previous trial with 1/2 " , I figured a 3/8" x 1/4" taper would be about right for 7/16 " steel . I'm pleasantly surprised with the performance . It doesn't take a wide cut to move ammo with this thick gum rubber . The narrower cut seems to be an advantage for the fine aiming of small targets .

Here is a short video trying it on a match light .


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I hear ya.

Blue skeen gave me a starship with something akin to the taper you have, and it was terrific. I think the taper may have been a little less. but I am going on memory.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I have them cut too long right now but they shoot really well . If I take an inch or two off the speed should really pick up .


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Is gum rubber's advantage longevity?


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Well done Marty, enjoyed the video. That's a sweet taper, I've been using it on some of my frames and it seems to last forever.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Metropolicity said:


> Is gum rubber's advantage longevity?


I originally bought it for the heavy duty purposes of launching rocks off naturals and arrows off a sling bow . I'm pleasantly surprised at the snap it has in the colder temperatures . I believe that it will have better longevity than the thinner latex due to its thickness and composition .


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

I know how much I like this NGR and I've only shot it in the cold weather. I can't wait to try it in the Summer months with the warm ( hot ) temperatures, it must be even better.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

*I use gum rubber...I like the stuff..so far it has out lasted TBG over 1,000 shots taken..still going strong..*

*I need to order up some more...I use to useTGB all the time ..But I seem to like the gum rubber much better*

*Just my 2 cent worth here...& I do practice practice practice..as many as 4 different times a day.......OM*


----------



## Skook (Jul 25, 2015)

I've used three different setups on NGR this winter after finding the tbg did not like the cold. The natural rubber was much less susceptible to temperature variations and has been very durable it's strong points of durability and non-tangling while still having pretty good speed and power I'm having a hard time switching back now that it's warming up. It is also a little more forgiving with variations in ammo weight without hand slap.
Thanks 
Skook








Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

treefork said:


> I originally bought some 1/16 inch gum rubber from Simple Shot with the intention of using it for heavy applications like sling bow arrows . The first trial I did was cut some 1/2 inch straights and noticed it easily handles 1/2 steel . I generally shoot 3/8 ", 7/16 "steel and marbles so I considered testing some tapers for the lighter ammo . Given the previous trial with 1/2 " , I figured a 3/8" x 1/4" taper would be about right for 7/16 " steel . I'm pleasantly surprised with the performance . It doesn't take a wide cut to move ammo with this thick gum rubber . The narrower cut seems to be an advantage for the fine aiming of small targets .
> Here is a short video trying it on a match light .


 I finally got some 1/16 ngr and cut my bands about 10 inches active length 1/2 inch by 1/4 inch and the first shot I took at a can with 3/8ammo blew through it like butter . About a 36 inch draw.. this stuff is def economic.


----------

